# Isn't it raffle time?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

It's been a while.

Isn't it time for another raffle yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon said:


> It's been a while.
> 
> Isn't it time for another raffle yet?


go find a prize then


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

was only thinking the same this morning!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

push tamper perhaps


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> go find a prize then


How does it normally work? Do we buy at cost price then aim to hit retail or near retail through ticket sales and put the difference into the forum pot? Is that the model?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> was only thinking the same this morning!


Great minds Dave, great minds.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Did someone say raffle?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hope you've cleared it with the Gambling Commission first


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok the word raffle has been said twice now (3 times including me) in the same thread .... I think that's long enough to start naming and shaming those that haven't paid ... And the raffle (4 times) hasn't even been announced yet but I think that's long enough to allow the impatient people to start buying multiple tickets


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

FULL HOUSE!

oops, sorry. Wrong game....


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> push tamper perhaps


Got a new wooden top Mahlgut Palm coming from Michael next week which he has asked me to test.

If you want I could ask him if he would like to do the honours with a good price for a raffle.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

ronsil said:


> Got a new wooden top Mahlgut Palm coming from Michael next week which he has asked me to test.
> 
> If you want I could ask him if he would like to do the honours with a good price for a raffle.


Sounds good to me. Thanks.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> Hope you've cleared it with the Gambling Commission first


 @jeebsy at great expense I've been in personal contact with the website of the gambling commission. It would fall under the first category I suspect, though unless there is an expectation of taking more than 20k a year I think we are OK.

Provided I win of course!

http://www.gamblingcommission.gov.uk/Gambling-sectors/Lotteries/Getting-a-licence/Do-I-need-a-licence/Circumstances-in-which-you-do-not-need.aspx


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Let's just have a raffle for the Slayer with 3 slots. Soon we will know who likes gambling!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jon said:


> It's been a while.
> 
> Isn't it time for another raffle yet?


awfully quiet on the raffle front


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Let's just have a raffle for the Slayer with 3 slots. Soon we will know who likes gambling!


I'm out then. It'd overhang the worktop by an inch or so.. not missus friendly


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

If I can get away with an EK on the windowsill I'm sure you can get away with an inch overhang!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rhys said:


> I'm out then. It'd overhang the worktop by an inch or so.. not missus friendly


"it's an inch too long" said no woman ever.

Get a table for it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I shall get one organised for end of month


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think a raffle for a top of the range Nespresso system would be apropriate


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I think a raffle for a top of the range Nespresso system would be apropriate


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Missy said:


> "it's an inch too long" said no woman ever.
> 
> Get a table for it.


If I ever got one I'm sure she'd say.. "That's not going in there, it's too big!" I'm pretty sure a few women have said that..


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Rhys said:


> If I ever got one I'm sure she'd say.. "That's not going in there, it's too big!" I'm pretty sure a few women have said that..


Not to me... only joking!


----------

